# 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion?



## C.J. (Jun 10, 1999)

Hi all,
I have an Australian Passat which is a European version with rear fog lights only. I would like to add front fog lights and I don't know if it's possible to convert to US spec easily?
On my car
main beam : H7
High beam : H1
US spec:
Main beam : H7
High beam/fog : H4
Would I be able to just change the harness/plug and the mounting from H1 to H4 and run new wires for the fog lights?
I also read that with a H4, both filiments cannot be on at the same time, how would I go around this?
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (C.J.)*

Why on earth would you wanna go to US spec??


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (C.J.)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I also read that with a H4, both filiments cannot be on at the same time, how would I go around this?

Mike







[HR][/HR]​By rewiring but the effect is the same for the headlight as OVERSIZED bulb.


----------



## C.J. (Jun 10, 1999)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why on earth would you wanna go to US spec??[HR][/HR]​So I can have integrated Fog lights.. I don't mean going to US spec as in changing the housing and everything? but I just want fog lights within my Headlight assembly..
quote:[HR][/HR]By rewiring but the effect is the same for the headlight as OVERSIZED bulb.[HR][/HR]​What does that mean? oversized bulbs as in using 100w instead of 55w? 
So this is a bad idea?
Mike










[Modified by C.J., 12:37 AM 7-5-2002]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (C.J.)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So I can have integrated Fog lights.. I don't mean going to US spec as in changing the housing and everything? but I just want fog lights within my Headlight assembly..[HR][/HR]​But the Passats are available with H4 fog/high lights here in Europe as well. It isnt purely American you know. I dont know if there's a difference between LHD and RHD though, but you might need to replace both the reflector and lense, and then you might just as well buy two complete lights. I guess Cullen knows these things a bit more than me...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I guess Cullen knows these things a bit more than me...[HR][/HR]​I wasn't sure and feel I am getting confused at time, I guess its me getting old or the visit in the US which makes it unclear for me now too what is what where....


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (Cullen)*

I think that your best bet would be to buy a pair of UK spec Passat headlamps that have the H4 high/foglight.
That will give you the best light output as the reflector will be designed for the H4 bulb.
You could always just put foglights into the lower grills though.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (Bora20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think that your best bet would be to buy a pair of UK spec Passat headlamps that have the H4 high/foglight.
That will give you the best light output as the reflector will be designed for the H4 bulb.
You could always just put foglights into the lower grills though.







[HR][/HR]​Uk? Wouldn't they have the BEAM PATTERN the wrong way around???
Are those fog kits still available I thought they weren't?


----------



## C.J. (Jun 10, 1999)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (Bora20)*

Bora20,
Who's car is that? that's the best fit I've seen for those fogs so far.. the mesh grill fits perfectly with the Kamei grill..
That's one reason why I don't want those, because they don't looke OEM enough eith the little window opening..
Another reason is that, the Hella fogs alone go for around $100 but that kit costs $270 new.. I can't justify $170 just for the cover and the little mesh..








Cullen,
These are the Vmaxx/Vestatec fogs.. You are probably thinking of the vortex fogs.. those look really good!! don't know why they discontinue them, I know of a lot of Passat people chasing after those!
Guess it's not as simple as I first thought.. oh well.. keep saving I guess..
Thanks guys..
Mike


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (C.J.)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Cullen,
These are the Vmaxx/Vestatec fogs.. You are probably thinking of the vortex fogs.. those look really good!! don't know why they discontinue them, I know of a lot of Passat people chasing after those!
Guess it's not as simple as I first thought.. oh well.. keep saving I guess..
Thanks guys..
Mike







[HR][/HR]​Yeah I know they are Vestatec, but I might have mixed up the info with the Votex yes! Anyone have GOOD pics of the Votex ones??


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (C.J.)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Who's car is that? Mike







[HR][/HR]​
http://home.online.no/~b-bado/car.html


----------



## C.J. (Jun 10, 1999)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (Cullen)*

Thanks Cullen for the link.. Think I've seen this car before, he's in Euro isn't he?
Here's a car with vortex.. JonBoy from ClubB5.. http://community.webshots.com/album/27343862wgdDkdiVgs

A post of a few different Fogs for the B5.. HERE
Mike


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (C.J.)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks Cullen for the link.. Think I've seen this car before, he's in Euro isn't he?
Here's a car with vortex.. JonBoy from ClubB5.. http://community.webshots.com/album/27343862wgdDkdiVgs
A post of a few different Fogs for the B5.. HERE
Mike







[HR][/HR]​NO = Norway yes.. .u can see the small plug for the electrical preheating of the enigine as used in Scandinavia in the lower part of the bumper








BTW thanx I guess they are votex fogs right not vo*r*ex


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Anyone have GOOD pics of the Votex ones??[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Uk? Wouldn't they have the BEAM PATTERN the wrong way around???[HR][/HR]​He lives in Australia







They drive on the left side of the road.


[Modified by Bora20, 11:32 AM 7-5-2002]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (Bora20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Uk? Wouldn't they have the BEAM PATTERN the wrong way around???
He lives in Australia







They drive on the left side of the road.

[Modified by Bora20, 11:32 AM 7-5-2002][HR][/HR]​thanx


----------



## VOLTRON (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: 99' Passat H1 -> H4 conversion? (Cullen)*

Is there any Vmaxx-vestatec foglight kit for BORA ?
I've seen for Golf at http://www.vmaxx.de ...


----------

